# New MoYu 5x5x5



## MOYU (Mar 20, 2014)

Officially listed at the end of may


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome man, just awesome. Thank you for fulling our request. #Respect


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 20, 2014)

Just in time for my B'day! At the top of my list, along with the 6x6.


----------



## Borislav (Mar 20, 2014)

Super awesome!  I can't wait to have it.
It will be cool if the cube will be with ready made Florian mod...
BR


----------



## szalejot (Mar 20, 2014)

This is just awesome :-D


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Mar 20, 2014)

Woah! 
Awesome!


----------



## Raviorez (Mar 20, 2014)

Really awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm definitely gonna get this, I can't stand my crappy shengshou anymore


----------



## Erik (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking forward to this. I love my V-Cubes, but it takes a lot of time to get them nice. Modded Shengshou can be nice, but it's really hard to mod it correctly. Also the Shengshou is a bit too small to my likings.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm interested.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 20, 2014)

I really really need to get into 5x5, and something tells me this will do the trick


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 20, 2014)

Great, definitely going to get


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 20, 2014)

Finally! Maybe I'll finally get into 5x5 with this.


----------



## GnaCuber (Mar 20, 2014)

According to this page on the mf8 forum: bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101560, the Moyu 5x5 will be called the 魔域傲创 (Moyu AoChuang). I personally find the name to be interesting. To my knowledge, "Ao" means "Proud" and "Chuang" means "Creation/Invention", do "AoChuang" would possibly mean "Proud Creation". Seems like with the Moyu AoChuang 5x5x5, Moyu definitely deserves to be proud of this awesome creation.


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 20, 2014)

Sir MoYu, any idea how much this would cost around? Depending upon that, we'll start saving some money


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome work Moyu! Now we just need the cubic 7x7


----------



## maps600 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am excited for all of these new Moyu cubes. I hope they're all better than the Shengshou cubes


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2014)

LouisCormier said:


> Awesome work Moyu! Now we just need the cubic 7x7



Nobody's ever satisfied with what they are given -_- always wanting more


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Nobody's ever satisfied with what they are given -_- always wanting more



You mean to tell me you'd rather have pillowed?


----------



## kubisto (Mar 20, 2014)

Can't wait for this cube.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 20, 2014)

The hype around this cube is crazy. It would be fantastic to have a good 5x5, but I think its a little early to say "this is going to be amazing." It would be nice to get some pics of the internals. I just hope that it doesn't get over hyped and not live up to it. I'll definitely buy one if it is an improvement from what is currently available, but the jury's still out in my book.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sweeeeeeeeet, glad I didn't get any of the SS big cubes yet


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 20, 2014)

yay another cube i'll just look at the reviews of


----------



## yannyboy (Mar 20, 2014)

Cant wait.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh good I've been waiting for this for a while.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You mean to tell me you'd rather have pillowed?



No, but everytime I open up a moyu new product thread, people talk about wanting other puzzles to come out. It's annoying IMO.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 20, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> I just hope that it doesn't get over hyped and not live up to it.



If it doesn't live up to the hype they'll probably release a new one a few weeks later.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome! Moyu is going to be a serious contender in the big cubes market. If they feel anything like an aosu then we have a winner. The only thing that would hold me back is pricing.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 20, 2014)

Andreaillest said:


> The only thing that would hold me back is pricing.



^This. Should this 5x5 and 6x6 be as marked up as their 4x4s were, I might be making another trip to the bank...


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, this 5x5 could be like v cubes at about 30 bucks :/ I'd get it though probably but it might make me not get the 6 and 7 cubes


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, this 5x5 could be like v cubes at about 30 bucks :/ I'd get it though probably but it might make me not get the 6 and 7 cubes



But this one might not suck!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2014)

You know how Dayan took the zhanchi and made a 2x2? I think moyu did the reverse. Take the Ao/weisu which they know works great, an make a 5x5 from that. I'm looking forward to this, mostly cause I have a 10% discount lol


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> No, but everytime I open up a moyu new product thread, people talk about wanting other puzzles to come out. It's annoying IMO.



They're a company, demand/hype/discussion for cubes is exactly what they want.


----------



## IQubic (Mar 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You know how Dayan took the zhanchi and made a 2x2? I think moyu did the reverse. Take the Ao/weisu which they know works great, an make a 5x5 from that. I'm looking forward to this, mostly cause I have a 10% discount lol



I feel like Moyu took the Hidden Inner Layer, of the Aosu, and made it visible as the 5th layer. Then they just call it a new technology, and people just spend lots of money on it.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 22, 2014)

IQubic said:


> I feel like Moyu took the Hidden Inner Layer, of the Aosu, and made it visible as the 5th layer. Then they just call it a new technology, and people just spend lots of money on it.



I don't remember them calling it new technology though
and another extra visible layer means some test molds needs to be made because obviously using the exact same molds as aosu wouldn't make much sense


----------



## hellgate250 (Mar 27, 2014)

Is it the Aosu mechaism?


----------



## ILMZS20 (Mar 27, 2014)

awesome! my ss is good enough though.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Huh, now how much better can this be than the Shengshou 5x5?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Huh, now how much better can this be than the Shengshou 5x5?


People said that with the Zhanchi before other cubes like the ShuangRen and all of the Moyu 3x3's came out.


----------



## kcl (Mar 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> People said that with the Zhanchi before other cubes like the ShuangRen and all of the Moyu 3x3's came out.



Still aren't "better" than a zhanchi. Just different.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 28, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> People said that with the Zhanchi before other cubes like the ShuangRen and all of the Moyu 3x3's came out.



Plus I don't think anyone was dissatisfied by the zanchi, but there are people such as my self that are dissatisfied with the ss5


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 28, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Plus I don't think anyone was dissatisfied by the zanchi, but there are people such as my self that are dissatisfied with the ss5



I personally didn't understand why people liked the ZhanChi so much.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Plus I don't think anyone was dissatisfied by the zanchi, but there are people such as my self that are dissatisfied with the ss5


Yes, i can't really think of any drawbacks of the Zhanchi, it's just that Weilongs are simply faster.


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Apr 9, 2014)

Hopefully it's not another V-Cube KO


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 10, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> Hopefully it's not another V-Cube KO



Define KO.
It will likely be based off of the AoSu which is very similar to the X - cube which was apparently a KO of the V-cube 4 (which didn't exist) but when it was released it had the alignment mech from the X.

Don't expect this cube to be a break through in technology just a different version ( and hopefully much better) of the V-5.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 10, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> Hopefully it's not another V-Cube KO



If it is by your definition no ones cares who a, speedcuber(there might be one or two but the vast majorly don't care). It about the performance of a cube rather than whether it's a KO or not. 


My guess is it will be an AoSu with the hidden layer not internal. Since it a 5x5 with a hidden layer inside it. As most even big cubes are.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 10, 2014)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I personally didn't understand why people liked the ZhanChi so much.



It gives me better times than my LingYun


----------



## Marco Cuber (Apr 10, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Huh, now how much better can this be than the Shengshou 5x5?


I have high hopes for this cube because moyu has delivered with all their cubes so far.


----------



## GnaCuber (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm wondering if the first syllable of the names of Moyu's puzzles tell us the mechanism... If so, the AoChuang would have roughly the same mech design as the AoSu. To confirm this, can anyone tell me if there are any similarities of the mech of the WeiSu and WeiLong?


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 10, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> I'm wondering if the first syllable of the names of Moyu's puzzles tell us the mechanism... If so, the AoChuang would have roughly the same mech design as the AoSu. To confirm this, can anyone tell me if there are any similarities of the mech of the WeiSu and WeiLong?



If I'm right, Wei means power, and Su and Long mean 'speed' and 'dragon' respectively. So I don't think the name has anything to do with the mechanism. Power dragon is pretty cool though.

Ao means proud.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 10, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> I'm wondering if the first syllable of the names of Moyu's puzzles tell us the mechanism... If so, the AoChuang would have roughly the same mech design as the AoSu. To confirm this, can anyone tell me if there are any similarities of the mech of the WeiSu and WeiLong?



I see more resemblance between aosu and weilong than weisu and weilong


----------



## piyushp761 (Apr 10, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> I'm wondering if the first syllable of the names of Moyu's puzzles tell us the mechanism... If so, the AoChuang would have roughly the same mech design as the AoSu. To confirm this, can anyone tell me if there are any similarities of the mech of the WeiSu and WeiLong?



It probably will resemble the AoSu. Just like the Shengshou 5x5 is similar to the Shengshou 4x4. Also the AoSu is based upon the weilong so both have similar looking mechanism. The WeiSu doesn't resemble the weilong that much!


----------



## windhero (Apr 14, 2014)

Tbh a well modded ss 5x5 does the job just fine. I cant come up with anything I'd need more in a 5x5. Mine doesnt pop, it corner cuts, its fast. Inner layers can rarely lock up a bit if im inaccurate. I'd like to see a cube that tops that.


----------



## Tom606060 (Apr 14, 2014)

Will definitely get if it costs less than the aosu and all other moyu cubes.


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't wait for this cube to come out. I don't speedsolve 5x5, but since moyu cubes have been breaking records lately I'm really looking forward to seeing if this is going to replace the shengshou.


----------



## GoateeKneesocks (Apr 25, 2014)

This cube is going to be awesome. I am excited for this puzzle.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 25, 2014)

Is there a chance you can design a 15 sliding puzzle?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 25, 2014)

windhero said:


> Tbh a well *modded* ss 5x5 does the job just fine. I cant come up with anything I'd need more in a 5x5. Mine doesnt pop, it corner cuts, its fast. Inner layers can rarely lock up a bit if im inaccurate. I'd like to see a cube that tops that.


That's the difference.


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 27, 2014)

Finally!!!
what'll be the price


----------



## makan cube (May 3, 2014)

When will it come?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 4, 2014)

makan cube said:


> When will it come?



The OP said the end of May.


----------



## Nuster (May 21, 2014)

It's the 20th of May already. Any news? If it was coming out at the end of May pre-ordering it should've already been possible


----------



## Tim Major (May 21, 2014)

Nuster said:


> It's the 20th of May already. Any news? If it was coming out at the end of May pre-ordering it should've already been possible



"Listed at end of May"

If preordering starts on May 31 they were telling the truth.

But maybe it's not as good as they hoped so they're refining it, unlike how ShenShou pushes out 10 versions.

Also the Pyraminx/Skewb won't be publically available until after June.


----------



## kcl (May 21, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> But maybe it's not as good as they hoped so they're refining it,Also the Pyraminx/Skewb won't be publically available until after June.




Source? Also what do you mean by "publically"?


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Source? Also what do you mean by "publically"?


I think he means that testers will be able to get it beforehand, then the "public" will be able to preorder it.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 21, 2014)

I vote no more posting in this thread to ask if anyone knows any new information. Only post if you have new information. Everytime this thread pops up I keep thinking "ZOMG Has it been announced!?" Stop messing with my heart speedsolving.com!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 21, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I vote no more posting in this thread to ask if anyone knows any new information. Only post if you have new information. Everytime this thread pops up I keep thinking "ZOMG Has it been announced!?" Stop messing with my heart speedsolving.com!


Same for me. There have probably been a total of 10 different people who have asked that same question.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jun 1, 2014)

So this Russian website claims that they have the cube, but I'm not too sure. http://procuber.ru/puzzle/moyu-aochuang-5x5


----------



## vizual (Jun 2, 2014)

Any updates? Haven't heard from this thread in a while.. it's already June worldwide so what's going on?
Can't wait for this cube, don't want to pay shipping fees from the cubicle for a lower quality SS 5x5 when I could get free shipping on a high quality Moyu from cubezz!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 2, 2014)

vizual said:


> Any updates? Haven't heard from this thread in a while.. it's already June worldwide so what's going on?
> Can't wait for this cube, don't want to pay shipping fees from the cubicle for a lower quality SS 5x5 when I could get free shipping on a high quality Moyu from cubezz!



you dont even know if this cube is any good. it might be more expensive than a shengshou+shipping anyway


----------



## vizual (Jun 2, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> you dont even know if this cube is any good. it might be more expensive than a shengshou+shipping anyway



I don't know this but I'm banking on it. From what I've seen with my Moyu cubes compared to SS and Dayan, they're much better. I absolutely love and have come to trust Moyu and I'd much rather buy from a company that so far hasn't messed up or 'screwed us over' too much;- this is most likely because I've grown into a large Moyu supporter- but I can't help that they've been great so far!!


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jun 2, 2014)

Im a bit skeptical. I love my Shengshou cubes because theyre cheap and incredible. I dunno if the extra cost would be worth it.


----------



## CDcuber (Jun 2, 2014)

me too!


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 2, 2014)

If they want more of the Moyu 5x5 to be sold ... the price should be kinda less
Not like the aosu
But i still love my aosu


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 2, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> If they want more of the Moyu 5x5 to be sold ... the price should be kinda less



More fantastic financial advice being given out for free.

BTW do we know when it is going to be released yet? LOL


----------



## Chrizz (Jun 2, 2014)

I searched on 'moyu aochuang' and it looks like that some stores have them already, or perhaps they are fake, does anyone know?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 3, 2014)

Chrizz said:


> I searched on 'moyu aochuang' and it looks like that some stores have them already, or perhaps they are fake, does anyone know?



Link?


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jun 3, 2014)

http://procuber.ru/puzzle/moyu-aochuang-5x5

It costs $28, but who knows if it is the real thing!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 3, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> http://procuber.ru/puzzle/moyu-aochuang-5x5
> 
> It costs $28, but who knows if it is the real thing!



"Alas, sold :-("

i guess that means they dont have any


----------



## Nuster (Jun 3, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> http://procuber.ru/puzzle/moyu-aochuang-5x5
> 
> It costs $28, but who knows if it is the real thing!



It says "Soon" in Russian. So I guess it's just a pre-order. And you can't even pre-order it as it says that it's "Sold out". Someones is trying to hype their store out, I guess.
However I don't think that picture is accurate. If you compare it to the pictures of the design you can see
some obvious differences. The stickers don't look like standart Moyu shades either.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jun 3, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> "Alas, sold :-("
> 
> i guess that means they dont have any



I did see that, but it wasn't there this morning! I have a feeling it isn't legit though.


----------



## Chrizz (Jun 3, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Link?



http://cutcorner.com.ua/en/puzzles/5x5-moyu-aochuang
http://procuber.ru/puzzle/moyu-aochuang-5x5
http://cubeday.com.ua/5x5-moyu-aochuang

(I hope this doesn't count as advertising)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 3, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> http://procuber.ru/puzzle/moyu-aochuang-5x5
> 
> It costs $28, but who knows if it is the real thing!



That's not even what it looks like. That's a picture of a shengshou. In Moyu's pictures, they showed it being slightly florian modded, like the Aosu. That cube is not.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, this picture is in a few advertisements that come with the Aolong, still looks like a computer render though.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 3, 2014)

FinnGamer said:


> Well, this picture is in a few advertisements that come with the Aolong, still looks like a computer render though.



MoYu are designing a 5x5 with 6 layers?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 3, 2014)

Feliks' won't be breaking 50secs officially with that puzzle.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 3, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> More fantastic financial advice being given out for free.
> 
> BTW do we know when it is going to be released yet? LOL



Is that supposed to be sarcasm

anyway...... MOYU *HAD* a date , the end of may
and now its june 3rd (in my country)



ryanj92 said:


> MoYu are designing a 5x5 with 6 layers?


 
OMG .. i missed that 
BTW its hilarious


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 3, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Is that supposed to be sarcasm*?*



It's not just supposed to be. It is.

Almost on a daily basis I see people trying to give MoYu financial advice when they are controlled by YJ which is a large successful toy company.
They will never read, want or need the advice.


If you would like some advice you could and should take under advisement, there's an edit button. Don't double post.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 3, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Is that supposed to be sarcasm
> 
> anyway...... MOYU *HAD* a date , the end of may
> and now its june 3rd (in my country)



I dunno, officially listed can also means to start production in may to me (which is probably false interpretation) 
and from there they will need to do and redo molds, fixing imperfections and stuffs (which could take another month or two)


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 3, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> I dunno, officially listed can also means to start production in may to me (which is probably false interpretation)
> and from there they will need to do and redo molds, fixing imperfections and stuffs (which could take another month or two)



AWW...MAN 
another month :'(



Bindedsa said:


> It also seems like most of the advice is a buyer saying sell me this for less.



Obviously..... will you pay 100$ for a cheap KO 3x3



cube-o-holic said:


> *It's not just supposed to be. It is.*
> 
> Almost on a daily basis I see people trying to give MoYu financial advice when they are controlled by YJ which is a large successful toy company.
> They will never read, want or need the advice.
> ...



Ya think i didnt get that ....
Go ahead and pay 500$ for this puzzle
I voiced my OPINION ..is that a problem with you

And jeezzzzz chill out!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 3, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's not just supposed to be. It is.
> 
> Almost on a daily basis I see people trying to give MoYu financial advice when they are controlled by YJ which is a large successful toy company.
> They will never read, want or need the advice.
> ...



It also seems like most of the advice is a buyer saying sell me this for less.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 3, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Ya think i didnt get that ....
> Go ahead and pay 500$ for this puzzle
> I voiced my OPINION ..is that a problem with you
> 
> And jeezzzzz chill out!!!



I don't think Adam is being aggressive, he is simply being realistic.

I think your telling him to "chill out" repeatedly is your attempt at making it seem like he is being unreasonable in some way.


----------



## Hays (Jun 3, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Feliks' won't be breaking 50secs officially with that puzzle.



Feliks' what won't be breaking 50 seconds with that puzzle?! 

Seriously I'm dying to know. Either that, or learn to use apostrophes correctly .


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 3, 2014)

Hays said:


> Feliks' what won't be breaking 50 seconds with that puzzle?!



Lol. The picture is a 6x6 dude. It's a joke I made =D



Future Cuber said:


> Go ahead and pay 500$ for this puzzle



It's funny cos you don't know that I would actually pay that if the puzzle is good enough and you double posted yet again.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 3, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Lol. The picture is a 6x6 dude. It's a joke I made =D



lol.... HaysFAIL


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nooooo Hays win.
He's commenting on that fact that _Feliks'_ is usually followed by whatever Feliks owns.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 3, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Nooooo Hays win.
> He's commenting on that fact that _Feliks'_ is usually followed by whatever Feliks owns.


Cubeoholic and BillyRain fail


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 3, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Obviously..... will you pay 100$ for a cheap KO 3x3


I did not say wanting lower prices on products is wrong or even unreasonable. I said that people are constantly complaining about high prices, but trying to say it would be better for a company to lower their prices, for the _company's_ sake.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 3, 2014)

#facepalm

I even edited from Felik's to Feliks'.
Can't believe I didn't notice the 2nd time.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 3, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> #facepalm
> 
> I even edited from Felik's to Feliks'.
> Can't believe I didn't notice the 2nd time.



do'nt worry, i'ts an easy mistake to make


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank's OLL e.

So is it out yet? Why can't I preorder? It'll be cheaper than the AoSu because otherwise nobody will buy it, right?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 3, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Thank's OLL e.
> 
> So is it out yet? Why can't I preorder? It'll be cheaper than the AoSu because otherwise nobody will buy it, right?



Spot on.


----------



## hellgate250 (Jun 3, 2014)

*hello moyu,*

May is over and the 5x5 is not out yet. Do you have a release date? It is just hat I am really excited and just want to mentally know when it is REALLY coming out. Sorry if this is bothersome and I don't mean it in a negative way. Thanks


MOYU said:


> Officially listed at the end of may
> 
> View attachment 3776
> 
> ...


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 3, 2014)

maybe they meant may 2015


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 3, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> maybe they meant may 2015


I doubt it. Either way, repeatedly asking them when it is coming out or giving suggestions does nothing.


----------



## vizual (Jun 3, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Thank's OLL e.
> 
> So is it out yet? Why can't I preorder? It'll be cheaper than the AoSu because otherwise nobody will buy it, right?





Rocky0701 said:


> I doubt it. Either way, repeatedly asking them when it is coming out or giving suggestions does nothing.



Well maybe they'll reach out and tell us~ at least I hope they'll have the decensy, after either giving us the wrong date or expressing the date they gave us wrongly.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 3, 2014)

Plot twist: MOYU is a troll


----------



## kcl (Jun 3, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Plot twist: MOYU is a troll



As ticked as I would be for the hope they've created, that would be downright awesome.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> As ticked as I would be for the hope they've created, that would be downright awesome.


I assume that you are talking about the username, not the company. The user would be except that Moyu is including their new cubes on little pamphlets that come will the AoLong.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Plot twist: MOYU is a troll



Must be working with 0cube


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 4, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I don't think Adam is being aggressive, he is simply being realistic.
> 
> I think your telling him to "chill out" repeatedly is your attempt at making it seem like he is being unreasonable in some way.



Ummmm...... who exactly is adam


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 4, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Ummmm...... who exactly is adam



I assume you can't just check the WCA ID below the username, so I'll just help you to find out, it's cube-o-holic


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 4, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> I assume you can't just check the WCA ID below the username, so I'll just help you to find out, it's cube-o-holic



Ohhh.. thnx
I did'nt notice that my bad ; P


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry for my fail with the 6x6 picture. Did not count the layers /facepalm


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 4, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Plot twist: MOYU is a troll



Oh*******...

Maybe we should have a mod check the validity of the account.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 4, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Ohshit...
> 
> Maybe we should have a mod check the validity of the account.


While it is possible that the account is fake, the cubes are real because they are on a little pamphlet that comes with the AoLong.


----------



## Chree (Jun 8, 2014)

It's still not out.. old news. New news. Pictures of the mechanism are inside of a pamphlet that came with my mini AoLong.







The 6x6, 7x7, and 13x13 are also pictured. All have a really Aosu/AoLong like mech (except the 13x13 which wasn't really detailed). I can finally see the similarities in the design.

Very interested in this puzzle all over again.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 8, 2014)

It's nice to see split corners.
That means stickerless variants.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Jun 8, 2014)

while stickerless is cool I really hate the split corners because they can get dirty


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jun 8, 2014)

The corner stems look ludicrously thin. Maybe that's just a wrong impression from a not-so-detailed image, but didn't the Panshi corners tend to break very easily? I hope it's not the same thing for this cube


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 8, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> The corner stems look ludicrously thin. Maybe that's just a wrong impression from a not-so-detailed image, but didn't the Panshi corners tend to break very easily? I hope it's not the same thing for this cube



it probably just looks that way because you're only seeing 1/3 of the corner at a time


----------



## Chree (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a little worried of that, and also that they don't interlock at the bottom. The bigger these things get, the less stable that design will be.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jun 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's nice to see split corners.
> That means stickerless variants.



if it really does come in stickerless, it would be so awesome


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 9, 2014)

wrathofgods54 said:


> if it really does* come out*, it would be so awesome



Fixed.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 11, 2014)

Any recent Updates on when this 5x5 will really come out and why there is a Delay on it?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been gradually modding my SS5 for weeks now and was worried that the MoYu would release this possibly amazing (but who really knows at this stage) 5x5 before I finished, making the whole thing worthless. I guess not. Still curious about how this will turn out, but probably won't buy it now when it does.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 12, 2014)

So the 13x13x13 is now up for preorder... This one was released just after right? So hopefully we can expect an announcement soon


----------



## Kimmerty (Jun 13, 2014)

Yay!
Can't wait to get it


----------



## KrisM (Jun 15, 2014)

I've heard rumors that MoYu is going to release it end of June now.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 15, 2014)

KrisM said:


> I've heard rumors that MoYu is going to release it end of June now.


Where from?


----------



## sukesh12 (Jun 15, 2014)

Any Russian Cubers who have tried the store procuber.ru?
I don't think they have the official product. Anyway I ain't buying from them. Maybe from the cubicle or speedsubeshop.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 17, 2014)

Just kidding... this is old... and not Moyu


----------



## sukesh12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Who knows, we may have the Moyu 5x5 in such grand packaging? 















Just kidding... this is old... and not Moyu [/QUOTE]


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 17, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Just kidding... this is old... and not Moyu



That 5x5 is nothing new. YJ has been making 5x5's for a long time now but their usualy KO/Cloned V-cubes or Eastsheen 5x5.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 17, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> That 5x5 is nothing new. YJ has been making 5x5's for a long time now but their usualy KO/Cloned V-cubes or Eastsheen 5x5.


I thought V-cubes are a KO of the eastsheen
Sooooo. YJ is making a KO from a KO


----------



## EMI (Jun 17, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> I thought V-cubes are a KO of the eastsheen



Those are all just Rubik's cube KOs anyway. That's why I only use Rubik's brand cubes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 17, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> I thought V-cubes are a KO of the eastsheen
> Sooooo. YJ is making a KO from a KO



Sort ya, but I know they make a few different 5x5 models Mini 60mm 5x5(V-cube KO) 65mm 5x5(V-cube KO) and another 60mm 5x5(Eastsheen KO)


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 17, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Sort ya, but I know they make a few different 5x5 models Mini 60mm 5x5(V-cube KO) 65mm 5x5(V-cube KO) and another 60mm 5x5(Eastsheen KO)



You do realize that he said he was kidding right underneath the image...


----------



## Kalluramu (Jul 3, 2014)

why has not the cube released yet??....i was really looking to buying this cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2014)

Kalluramu said:


> why has not the cube released yet??....i was really looking to buying this cube.





MOYU said:


> 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 may be on sale on the end of July.



Yep that's your answer right there.


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 3, 2014)

Kalluramu said:


> why has not the cube released yet??....i was really looking to buying this cube.



Same with most other cubers. Anyway, just by searching the forum for a few minutes, you can find out why the 5x5 isn't out yet.


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll preface this by saying this is just speculation: Is this the Moyu 5x5 in these pictures:

http://zcube.hk/HeShu-18cm-Big-Cube

Obviously the massive 3x3 isn't it, but there's a stickerless 5x5 in some of these pictures in the Moyu pink shades. As far as I know there is no other sticker less 5x5 than the Diansheng out at the moment, and that only comes in darker shades. I'm not convinced, but I'm not ruling it out. The holes look a lot smaller than in the CAD diags we've seen, but that doesn't necessarily say a lot.


----------



## Tacito (Jul 18, 2014)

Waaaaaat. 
I think it is the cube.


----------



## BaMiao (Jul 18, 2014)

Aceofspades2345 said:


> I'll preface this by saying this is just speculation: Is this the Moyu 5x5 in these pictures:
> 
> http://zcube.hk/HeShu-18cm-Big-Cube
> 
> Obviously the massive 3x3 isn't it, but there's a stickerless 5x5 in some of these pictures in the Moyu pink shades. As far as I know there is no other sticker less 5x5 than the Diansheng out at the moment, and that only comes in darker shades. I'm not convinced, but I'm not ruling it out. The holes look a lot smaller than in the CAD diags we've seen, but that doesn't necessarily say a lot.



Here's a 4x4 with similar shades to the 5x5 you pointed out:

http://zcube.hk/Standard/4x4x4/QiYi-Snow-Leopard-4x4x4

The 5x5 in those pictures may just be an upcoming cube from that company.


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Jul 18, 2014)

Good shout. Looks like the right kind of holes too. Mystery solved. Probably for the best, as I think people would be wanting better rev-corner cutting than that cube looks to allow.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 18, 2014)

Every time someone resurrects this thread, a kitten dies. I (and I'm sure many others) always think it's moyu at first, or at least new news.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 18, 2014)

The MoYu 5x5x5 is like Bigfoot. I've seen blurry images and heard rumors, but never anything concrete.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Jul 18, 2014)

I swear like every post about a new cube is either I'm so excited or why isn't this out yet


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm so excited! Why isn't this out yet?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 18, 2014)

So no chance of buying one and breaking it in before Euros?

inb4 it's disappointing anyway


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 18, 2014)

Have you considered proving your plot twist Ollie?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> The MoYu 5x5x5 is like Bigfoot. I've seen blurry images and heard rumors, but never anything concrete.



Those images aren't THAT blurry!

Also, there are moyu pamphlets showing the internals of the 5x5.


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 18, 2014)

Corner piece in the size of a standard 3x3 - kinda big.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 18, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Every time someone resurrects this thread, a kitten dies. I (and I'm sure many others) always think it's moyu at first, or at least new news.



This.. my heart stops for a second lol. Why I so exite for 5x5 >.<


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 19, 2014)

It says it's gonna get released at end of July. Hope they release it before Nationals


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 19, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Every time someone resurrects this thread, a kitten dies. I (and I'm sure many others) always think it's moyu at first, or at least new news.





Lazy Einstein said:


> I vote no more posting in this thread to ask if anyone knows any new information. Only post if you have new information. Everytime this thread pops up I keep thinking "ZOMG Has it been announced!?" Stop messing with my heart speedsolving.com!



Seriously this thread should only be posted in if there is NEW! news about the Moyu 5x5x5. I keep getting excited..


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 19, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> It says it's gonna get released at end of July. Hope they release it before Nationals



only 12 more days to see if that's true


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 19, 2014)

MOYU said:


> 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 *may* be on sale on the end of July.


 <--- from the 6x6 and 7x7 thread

It sounds to me like they are building hype. I don't think that it will be here in 12 days, but I would rather them take their time and make a quality product than have them rush something with issues. Its going to be a lot harder for the community to accept minor flaws (like the AoLong V1s corner twists) in a cube that is likely to be $30+ Most cubers wouldn't want to buy a V2 with a minor fix a couple weeks later


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 19, 2014)

There are no shortage of people lined up to buy a moyu 5/6/7. The first run will almost certainly sell well. Whether the second will sell well or there will be a v2 is to be seen.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 20, 2014)

The most likely meant at the en of May


Spoiler



2015


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2014)

Where is that 5x5 you said that would be out at the end of July?


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Jul 29, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> It says it's gonna get released at end of July. Hope they release it before Nationals



... 3 days before nationals... -_-


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Where is that 5x5 you said that would be out at the end of July?


How should I know? Moyu said so.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> How should I know? Moyu said so.



I was not asking you I was asking Moyu.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 29, 2014)

They haven't responded to any other questions regarding the 5x5, I doubt you're going to get an answer.


----------



## NMCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Im pretty sure that 5x5 is the Qiyi High Tiger (sick name)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 30, 2014)

Let's wait till tomorrow and ask again! I sure we can get this thread to 30 pages by simply asking when it will be out over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.

But yes it is a shame that they didn't release it before Nats. It is great however that they keep it delayed. At least they are trying to ensure that it is going to be a quality cube(I hope).


----------



## Imago (Jul 30, 2014)

is this the aochuang right


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 30, 2014)

It's going to be called the AoChi for all of our pain and suffering waiting for this to be released.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> But yes it is a shame that they didn't release it before Nats. It is great however that they keep it delayed. At least they are trying to ensure that it is going to be a quality cube(I hope).


Yeah I am kinda mad and glad they are taking their time to make a good cube unlike ShengShou.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Let's wait till tomorrow and ask again! I sure we can get this thread to 30 pages by simply asking when it will be out over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.



What!?!?!?! I think that was unnecessary to say. Also I asked a very simple question that is what we all are going to ask. If Moyu responds to my Question then everyone's question is answered. I'm also on the lookout of any post on the internet that is related to the 5x5 and I'll post the info here so we all can see it.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What!?!?!?! I think that was unnecessary to say. Also I asked a very simple question that is what we all are going to ask. If Moyu responds to my Question then everyone's question is answered. I'm also on the lookout of any post on the internet that is related to the 5x5 and I'll post the info here so we all can see it.



do you know when it will be released?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> do you know when it will be released?



No and that's why I asked. They said that it will be out at the end of July.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> No and that's why I asked. They said that it will be out at the end of July.



but really, do you know when it will be released?


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> but really, do you know when it will be released?


He said NO.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 30, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> He said NO.



do _you_ know when it will be released!??!


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> do _you_ know when it will be released!??!


Um, no?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 30, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Um, no?



why not!?!1


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 31, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> why not!?!1


think when you post i am not moyu.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 31, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> think when you post i am not moyu.



sorry i thought you were


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 31, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> sorry i thought you were



It's ok. I had that problem too.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 31, 2014)

Does anybody know when the new 5x5 cube from Moyu will be released please? 

Thank you.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 31, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Does anybody know when the new 5x5 cube from Moyu will be released please?
> 
> Thank you.



I posted a link but it got deleted.
I can't find it now. Sorry.


----------



## EMI (Jul 31, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Does anybody know when the new 5x5 cube from Moyu will be released please?
> 
> Thank you.



Maybe today, maybe later. That's what they told me.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 31, 2014)

I am going to make a mathematical conjecture that the time when the Moyu 5x5x5 cube will be publically released can be bounded by a time range of n years from the time of this post, where n<∞

I believe that is a fair amount of time to answer all these questions in this thread


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 31, 2014)

The MoYu 5x5 is just a popular myth among speedcubers. It is like the Kraken to sailors.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 31, 2014)

I think this thread should be locked until it's actually released ...


----------



## Chree (Jul 31, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I think this thread should be locked until it's actually released ...



Seconded.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 31, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I think this thread should be locked until it's actually released ...



With you there. Btw I love your username


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 31, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I think this thread should be locked until it's actually released ...



I thought the mods would've locked it months ago...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey guys.... Just wondering when this cube is out? Apparently Failcuber has information on it.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 31, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Hey guys.... Just wondering when this cube is out? Apparently Failcuber has information on it.



I posted the release date but the post got deleted because that information is classified.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 31, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Hey guys.... Just wondering when this cube is out? Apparently Failcuber has information on it.


That's what MoYu said. Well now we can't get it to Nats


----------



## Genesis (Aug 1, 2014)

Im still puzzled at why people believe the poster is indeed MoYu.... Just because of the name?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 1, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Im still puzzled at why people believe the poster is indeed MoYu.... Just because of the name?



Because the vast majority of posts are starting threads for new puzzles, many of which have been released now and look like the CAD pics MOYU posted.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 1, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Im still puzzled at why people believe the poster is indeed MoYu.... Just because of the name?



"puzzled".... I see what you did there


----------



## Rocky0701 (Aug 1, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Im still puzzled at why people believe the poster is indeed MoYu.... Just because of the name?


And because pamphlets that come with the AoLong have pics of the 5x5 mech on them.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 10, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG OMG...... nothing.


----------



## Imago (Aug 11, 2014)

awwwwwwwww

still teaser...


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 26, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/yjmoyu/posts/371836626303623

hype


----------



## EMI (Aug 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/yjmoyu/posts/371836626303623
> 
> hype



umm nothing new there, is there?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 26, 2014)

EMI said:


> umm nothing new there, is there?



Yeh... not even real photos which suggests they don't actually have one yet -.-


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 26, 2014)

Doesn't matter if there is nothing new. If they post something on their official Facebook page they are at least going somewhere with it.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 26, 2014)

at least they are acknowledging it's existence

(even though it doesn't exist at the moment D: )


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 26, 2014)

I've heard that it's already out in china but I'm still not sure about that. More info about the 5x5 http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-40596-1-1.html


----------



## RobertFontaine (Aug 26, 2014)

Lot's of people asking for samples but no sign of any of them getting one.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nope! No release date yet! THE SPECULATION STILL SURVIVES!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 26, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Nope! No release date yet! THE SPECULATION STILL SURVIVES!



Read this post http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-40596-1-1.html


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 26, 2014)

3rd September 2014.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 26, 2014)

Since they told us the exact release date, I am pretty sure it will come out in September 3rd.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 27, 2014)

Ugh and I was just about to mod and resticker my SS, now I'll wait a few weeks and see if they actually release this. 

Do you guys think this is going to be better than/on par with/worse than the SS? Only reason why I'm asking is because the Aofu was just not that great. And for some reason it reminded me of some sort of bland substance


----------



## Deathranger999 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Aosu was so much better than Shengshou, I think it's a fair bet that the cube only one order higher will also be much better than Shengshou. For a start, look at the pre-Florian modded design, all the way through. That bodes well for corner cutting and smoothness overall.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Half Life 3 of cubing finally has a release date. Let's all hope the cube comes out on time and lives up kt the Moyu standard.


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The Half Life 3 of cubing finally has a release date. Let's all hope the cube comes out on time and lives up kt the Moyu standard.



nah, cubing's half life 3 is (or are) vcube 5, 6 and 7, that took years


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> nah, cubing's half life 3 is (or are) vcube 5, 6 and 7, that took years



V cube 9 10 and 11. Heheh.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> V cube 9 10 and 11. Heheh.



Nah, no one cares about them, we already have all of those. Not really Half Life 3s.

Let's hope that this is actually happening!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 27, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Ugh and I was just about to mod and resticker my SS, now I'll wait a few weeks and see if they actually release this.
> 
> Do you guys think this is going to be better than/on par with/worse than the SS? Only reason why I'm asking is because the Aofu was just not that great. And for some reason it reminded me of some sort of bland substance



IMO the aofu is only "not great" because of the pillowedness. It moves much better than the shengshou mini and pops less. If it was cubic it would have been the superior cube, I have high expectations for this cube but I'm not expecting it to be perfect out the box seeing as my shengshou has about 5-10k solves on it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm seeing the delay as a good thing. I hope they weren't content putting an inferior product onto the market and now it is ready.

I'm looking forward to actually practicing 5x5 and learning Hoya on it.


----------



## LeighSC (Aug 27, 2014)

If the improvement over the shengshou is anywhere near the improvement in quality that the Aosu provided, I'm going to be doing a lot of 5x5 in a week or so.

Also, I predict that world records may drop a bit over the next few months/whenever Feliks' next competition is.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2014)

LeighSC said:


> If the improvement over the shengshou is anywhere near the improvement in quality that the Aosu provided, I'm going to be doing a lot of 5x5 in a week or so.
> 
> Also, I predict that world records may drop a bit over the next few months/whenever Feliks' next competition is.



If Feliks gets a sub 40 WR 5x5 AVG with the Moyu 5x5 then we all know that it will be a very good cube.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> If Feliks gets a sub 40 WR 5x5 AVG with the Moyu 5x5 then we all know that it will be a very good cube.



Did the Aosu drop times by 25%? If this new 5x5 suddenly dropped Feliks' times by 5% it would be a great cube. I'm not sure you realize how ridiculous sub 40 is.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> If Feliks gets a sub 40 WR 5x5 AVG with the Moyu 5x5 then we all know that it will be a very good cube.



Surely Faz just needs to switch to this cube to make it very good. I'm sure he has a pretty good SS.


----------



## kcl (Aug 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Did the Aosu drop times by 25%? If this new 5x5 suddenly dropped Feliks' times by 5% it would be a great cube. I'm not sure you realize how ridiculous sub 40 is.



sub 50 in itself would be insane


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 27, 2014)

lol sub 40 average there hasn't even been a sub 45 single if I'm not mistaken.

A lot of you underestimate how good a fully modded SS5x5 is, although certainly the Moyu 5x5 will be an improvement if it lives up to the Aosu.


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 27, 2014)

A fully modded shengshou 5x5 is really good, i have a feeling that the Moyu 5x5 will only drop felik's times by a little


----------



## sk8erman41 (Aug 27, 2014)

Its not that a fully modded SS isn't good, its that its a pain in the *** to fully mod. Hopefully the MoYu design alleviates the need to mod.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 27, 2014)

Take your time Moyu, I might be buying this, either this or their 6x6 is what I'll be getting next.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Aug 27, 2014)

They're starting mass production in 2-4 days


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> They're starting mass production in 2-4 days



WHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> They're starting mass production in 2-4 days



Source?


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Aug 28, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Source?



The people that work at Cubezz told me.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweet it will be nice to have something new to complain about. cubezz needs more of my money.


----------



## Zava (Aug 28, 2014)

fb page "magic cubes in lightake" said this:
"AoChuang will begin to sell at the beginning of September. The exact date is not sure. MoYu factory starts to mass produce this cube now. The price will be less than $40."


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 28, 2014)

Zava said:


> fb page "magic cubes in lightake" said this:
> "AoChuang will begin to sell at the beginning of September. The exact date is not sure. MoYu factory starts to mass produce this cube now. The price will be less than *$40*."



$40?!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> $40?!



< $40

It could be $1


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 28, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Us, in the *YJ *factory.



Fixed

Also, inb4 the molds fail or something and they go back to the drawing board.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 28, 2014)

it'll probably be cheapest on cubezz - at least that's where I'm thinking of buying it from.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 28, 2014)

Yaay!!! at last


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 28, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> They're starting mass production in 2-4 days



Lightake.com (user name) has posted that they have already released it


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2014)

And this is happening just as I'm starting to like 5x5... I didn't really care about when this cube was finally going to be sold before, but now I'm interested. Good timing.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 28, 2014)

if it's over $30 I won't be getting one, I can't imagine the small percentage difference in quality between the Moyu 5x5x5 and my modded SS being enough to justify a $30-$40 price tag (plus overseas shipping.) Assuming the Moyu is better.


----------



## DarioRubik (Aug 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> if it's over $30 I won't be getting one, I can't imagine the small percentage difference in quality between the Moyu 5x5x5 and my modded SS being enough to justify a $30-$40 price tag (plus overseas shipping.) Assuming the Moyu is better.



Very true, and very likely too, since cubes such as the aosu can still be seen for like over $20 in several stores, which is really overpriced.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 28, 2014)

I waited for reviews for the AoFu, and after how that turned out, I will probably do the same for this cube also... I really do hope this is good though, otherwise I'll probably just spend the money i would've spent on it on modding tools instead


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 29, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I waited for reviews for the AoFu, and after how that turned out, I will probably do the same for this cube also... I really do hope this is good though, otherwise I'll probably just spend the money i would've spent on it on modding tools instead



Looks like we sail the same boat ...


----------



## TheFarEastGuy (Aug 29, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I waited for reviews for the AoFu, and after how that turned out, I will probably do the same for this cube also... I really do hope this is good though, otherwise I'll probably just spend the money i would've spent on it on modding tools instead



Who knows? I have a feeling the AoChuang may hold a candle to a modded SS due to the delays. They probably refined the mechanism for who knows how much to meet a lot of people's expectations or even surpass them :tu


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 30, 2014)

TheFarEastGuy said:


> Who knows? I have a feeling the AoChuang may hold a candle to a modded SS due to the delays. They probably refined the mechanism for who knows how much to meet a lot of people's expectations or even surpass them :tu



Although I agree with you on the whole, I'm not sure any cube has ever surpassed anybody's expectations unless their expectations were that it would suck. Anytime a new high end Moyu speedcube comes out, people are surprised that the cube isn't completely free of lockups and that they haven't turned into Feliks, and seem to not remember that no cube ever made is free of lockups. 

But yeah, it definitely should be worth the wait. I agree with the many people in this thread who have said "if it's like a 5 layer Aosu, it'll be better than a Shengshou."


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> "if it's like a 5 layer Aosu, it'll be better than a Shengshou."



This. Exactly this.


----------



## Tempus (Aug 30, 2014)

If it ends up being available in stickerless, and in MoYu's newer "bright" colors, I will be sorely tempted to get one. Those are some _nice_ stickerless colors.


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Aug 30, 2014)

Tempus said:


> If it ends up being available in stickerless, and in MoYu's newer "bright" colors, I will be sorely tempted to get one. Those are some _nice_ stickerless colors.



I'm not a big fan of the brighter colours. Ideal colour scheme would be standard Blue, Red, Orange, Yellow, White, and Bright Green. My Weilong, Ling Po and Aosu all have this colour scheme, and it's marvellous. It'll definitely be available in stickerless. No reason to manufacture it with the splittable edges and corners and not sell it in stickerless, especially with it becoming competition legal next year. ALSO, on the box, there appear to be 6 boxes to choose colour options, indicating black, white, primary, then 3 stickerless options. One will definitely be transparent, and hopefully the other 2 will be standard stickerless and the pink/fluoro colours.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2014)

2 white, 1 black, 1 stickerless and 1 bright stickerless to have a main until Jan, an illusion, 1 stickerless cube in my colour scheme and a leftovers one to sell. Ouch if they are $40.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 30, 2014)

The price should be somewhere between 30 - 35 $ because the aofu was sold at cubezz for 36$(I think cubeorcubes mentioned it in one of his videos)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> The price should be somewhere between 30 - 35 $ because the aofu was sold at cubezz for 36$(I think cubeorcubes mentioned it in one of his videos)



Are you sure cubezz sold AoFus? I check the site very often and never saw them selling them.


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 30, 2014)

right as I finish moddding ss


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Are you sure cubezz sold AoFus? I check the site very often and never saw them selling them.



Yes ...Because jrcuber mentions that he bought an aofu from cubezz


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Yes ...Because jrcuber mentions that he bought an aofu from cubezz



So you know because someone else said so? Do you think it's possible that they were mistaken?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> So you know because someone else said so? Do you think it's possible that they were mistaken?



But then it was 2 people who bought it from cubezz
EDIT:
I'm not sure about jrc 
Cubeorcubes get an aofu 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPTUZF7FsC0
And checkout the 1st comment in the comments section


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2014)

All I'm saying is they do not sell them now and I check the site several times a week and have never seen them. I would've expected to see and instantly buy one if they had ever been on a site which *doesn't stock anything bigger than a 4x4*.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> All I'm saying is they do not sell them now and I check the site several times a week and have never seen them. I would've expected to see and instantly buy one if they had ever been on a site which *doesn't stock anything bigger than a 4x4*.


They have the aofu ...it's just that its not on their listing
"I you are interested in getting a MoYu AoFu, email [email protected] about it. Once V Cubes and MoYu reach an agreement, Cubezz will list in on their site"
-Cubeorcubes


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Thank you very much.



Peace...
(Did not know if you were sarcastic)
You're welcome


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Genuine. Makes sense now.

V cubes are like 'It's pillowed and has 7 layers therefore you owe us $$$ MoYu so we can keep putting out products like the pillowed 6x6 which is better than the SS but isn't competition legal and we have no intention of making a cubic version for speed solvers to use in competition but we will try to stop other people putting out products which can be used'. /rant


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Genuine. Makes sense now.
> 
> V cubes are like 'It's pillowed and has 7 layers therefore you owe us $$$ MoYu so we can keep putting out products like the pillowed 6x6 which is better than the SS but isn't competition legal and we have no intention of making a cubic version for speed solvers to use in competition but we will try to stop other people putting out products which can be used'. /rant


*tch* V-cubes


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 30, 2014)

I will probably get it restickered, the ones on my aofu and weisu have peeled instead of chipped. Also I really like the shades on my current 5x5

chipping>peeling


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 30, 2014)

I'd like to mention that I think if moyu made a (good) 6x6 then a lot more people would participate in the event, because honestly, the SS and VCube are very, eh, sub-par


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 30, 2014)

thatboyahcubah said:


> I'd like to mention that I think if moyu made a (good) 6x6 then a lot more people would participate in the event, because honestly, the SS and VCube are very, eh, sub-par



The V-6 is crap unless you do the pi mod and the SS 6x6 is ok but not the best.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> The V-6 is crap unless you do the pi mod and the SS 6x6 is ok but not the best, *because there is a pillow V-6 we aren't allow to use in comp*.



^^^
This


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 31, 2014)

Moyu really needs to make a 6x6, the SS is pretty sub par. (Compared to the 5x5 or 7x7)


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 31, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> The V-6 is crap unless you do the pi mod and the SS 6x6 is ok but not the best.


Then what is the best??


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 31, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Then what is the best??



The SS6 is in terms of the 6x6s available, but compared to the SS7, it is horrible


----------



## Prismatic (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm tempted to get into larger cubes and with Moyu coming out with really good cubes, I'm willing to wait. The only thing that is a set back are the prices. I'm pretty sure I can buy a 5 Shengshou cubes for the price of one Moyu 5X5.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought the 5x5 was supossed to release today


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 31, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I thought the 5x5 was supossed to release today



since when the last day of august is early september?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Prismatic said:


> I'm tempted to get into larger cubes and with Moyu coming out with really good cubes, I'm willing to wait. The only thing that is a set back are the prices. I'm pretty sure I can buy a 5 Shengshou cubes for the price of one Moyu 5X5.



Cubezz will probably have it for some insanely cheap price.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 31, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I thought the 5x5 was supossed to release today



september 3rd according to their FB page.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 31, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> september 3rd according to their FB page.



Finnnnaaallllyyyy a fixed date


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Finnnnaaallllyyyy a fixed date



Yeah that was discussed several pages ago. Check.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Yeah that was discussed several pages ago. Check.


Yea ... paradox cubing posted that it will be out in 2 -4 days 
btw the price IS less that 40 $


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Aug 31, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Yea ... paradox cubing posted that it will be out in 2 -4 days
> btw the price IS less that 40 $



I said mass production would begin in 2-4 days from the day I posted that. It has already started and they'll start shipping to wholesalers and retailers soon. Then the stores will begin shipping them to consumers. All of this should be happening in the next week.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 31, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> I said mass production would begin in 2-4 days from the day I posted that. It has already started and they'll start shipping to wholesalers and retailers soon. Then the stores will begin shipping them to consumers. All of this should be happening in the next week.


Ohh Ok ... I misunderstood you


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 2, 2014)

It exists.



don't have time to upload the rest, but there are more on the YJ FB page.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 2, 2014)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG 

PS. Source?


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 2, 2014)

THE HYPE TRAIN IS PACKED.


----------



## Applecow (Sep 2, 2014)

> Moyu AoChuang 5x5 will be available on 8th, September !
> For wholesale MoYu cubes, pls contact email at [email protected]
> Minimun order quantity of each cube is 60 pieces, can be mixed with colors !



8th September :/


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 2, 2014)

Applecow said:


> 8th September :/


 Augh ***. This is a joke. Why do they lead us on so much.

Edit: Also Cubezz have said that it will be $24. That's not bad at all really!


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 2, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Augh ***. This is a joke. Why do they lead us on so much.
> 
> Edit: Also Cubezz have said that it will be $24. That's not bad at all really!



That's actually really low, even $24 isn't enough to get the aosu in thecubicle, and the price there is relatively low enough


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Augh ***. This is a joke. Why do they lead us on so much.
> 
> Edit: Also Cubezz have said that it will be $24. That's not bad at all really!



3rd September is when moyu will ship it to the stores, 8th is when lightake is ready to ship to customers I guess.


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 2, 2014)

omg omg omg

The constant pushing back of the supposed release date is really getting annoying though... hopefully this is final.


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 2, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> omg omg omg
> 
> The constant pushing back of the supposed release date is really getting annoying though... hopefully this is final.



Next thing you know, they post an update saying that it's supposed to be September 8, _2015_


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 2, 2014)

Been sent this link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moyu...s-Black-Version-Speed-Puzzles/2034892929.html
legit?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 2, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Been sent this link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moyu...s-Black-Version-Speed-Puzzles/2034892929.html
> legit?



Pretty sure it's legit, LighTake sells through there like some shops here sell through Amazon/Ebay/etc. That's how I understand it anyway. Never bought from there but I think a few people have and vouched for it.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay cool, thought it was a bit fishy that Lightake have a sale link through there before having one on their own website...


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not so sure , but the pieces look frosted so the feel will probably be similar to an aosu


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 2, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Augh ***. This is a joke. Why do they lead us on so much.
> 
> Edit: Also Cubezz have said that it will be $24. That's not bad at all really!


Woah, that's very cheap! Might get into 5x5!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Gah. I don't really want to get into 5x5 because my signature only has space for 3 events! But 5x5... ooh.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 2, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I'm not so sure , but the pieces look frosted so the feel will probably be similar to an aosu



You're right. hmm, I do like the hard crispy feel of the SS... I'll probably get it and just get used to it 



guysensei1 said:


> Gah. I don't really want to get into 5x5 because my signature only has space for 3 events! But 5x5... ooh.



lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> lol



Also because 3 events is just about the most events I can simultaneously practice.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmm.. Price seems okay... Probably going to get one a few months later, in case another version come out or something 



guysensei1 said:


> Also because 3 events is just about the most events I can simultaneously practice.


Drop 666, thanks


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Hmm.. Price seems okay... Probably going to get one a few months later, in case another version come out or something
> 
> 
> Drop 666, thanks


No never!


----------



## DarioRubik (Sep 2, 2014)

Will it be available from cubezz on the 8th too? If so, I might hold it off a little.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 2, 2014)

DarioRubik said:


> Will it be available from cubezz on the 8th too? If so, I might hold it off a little.



Preorders will be out in the next 2 or 3 days from many stores.


----------



## Maccoboy (Sep 2, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Preorders will be out in the next 2 or 3 days from many stores.



Cubezz will have it in the next 5-7 days for $22-24 but you will have to order it by email as it wont be on their site.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 2, 2014)

Maccoboy said:


> Cubezz will have it in the next 5-7 days for $22-24 but you will have to order it by email as it wont be on their site.



That sounds so shady


----------



## Chree (Sep 2, 2014)

Preorder is up on thecubicle for $33... of course, higher price is expected in US shops, but this might give a few cubicle loyalists pause. Not me, tho... I want those free stickers!

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-order-p-3420.html?osCsid=7606d087799f8006aa006b79129626b9

Edit: Expected to ship Sept 12th... but you'd still probably get it quicker form here than from cubezz


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 2, 2014)

Chree said:


> Preorder is up on thecubicle for $33... of course, higher price is expected in US shops, but this might give a few cubicle loyalists pause. Not me, tho... I want those free stickers!
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-order-p-3420.html?osCsid=7606d087799f8006aa006b79129626b9
> 
> Edit: Expected to ship Sept 12th... but you'd still probably get it quicker form here than from cubezz



Finally this thing is coming out! After I hear the reviews on it I'll see If I'll get it, but soooooo excited!


----------



## Maccoboy (Sep 2, 2014)

Ollie said:


> That sounds so shady



It does sound like that but it's actually fine, i've used them many times and so have many others, the only reason they don't loist them on their site is because of copyright issues with vcubes :/


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I was going to buy $17 worth of stuff from the cubicle to make my SS awesome, plus $10 for the cube I already have, so 27 vs 33? $6 isn't worth the time I'll spend modding it, so moyu it is.




Maccoboy said:


> It does sound like that but it's actually fine, i've used them many times and so have many others, the only reason they don't loist them on their site is because of copyright issues with vcubes :/



And yet Vcube wonders why they have no business... Jeez why doesn't that rich Greek guy get over himself and stop suing everything he sees. The mechanisms are distinctively different, the only similarity is the order of the puzzle. Plus Vcubes are pillowed, SSs aren't. It's like canon suing nikon for having a sensor with the same amount of megapixels.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 2, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Well I was going to buy $17 worth of stuff from the cubicle to make my SS awesome, plus $10 for the cube I already have, so 27 vs 33? $6 isn't worth the time I'll spend modding it, so moyu it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I have a strong dislike for v-cubes: their puzzles are outdated and they charge ridiculous fees with no intention of improving the design, this mechanism does infringe the v-cube 5 patent. Fortunately because of the locations of many of the stores, this isn't an issue in other countries.

Plus, the V-5 is not pillowed. External appearance does not matter as it is the _mechanism_ that has been patented.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm torn between pre-ordering from thecubicle or waiting to see what sort of shipping asian stores can offer. And now thanks to Adam im scared of import tax from the US :/


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 2, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I'm torn between pre-ordering from thecubicle or waiting to see what sort of shipping asian stores can offer. And now thanks to Adam im scared of import tax from the US :/


 Damn, forgot about that.
I may well just wait to see if KongShou gets any in for UKCubestore, may take a while but at least I know the shipping is good...


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 2, 2014)

I worked out the Tax from US to UK and it's only like £4-5. Not too bad really.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm torn between:

Waiting to see if it's good to decide on whether to buy it

Preordering that bad boy and making a review on YouTube so it'll go viral.

I think we can all see which one I'm leaning towards.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 2, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I worked out the Tax from US to UK and it's only like £4-5. Not too bad really.


 Yeah but if the post office get hold of it then there's an additional handling fee of 7 or 8 pounds... >.<


----------



## Chree (Sep 2, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I'm torn between:
> *
> Waiting to see if it's good to decide on whether to buy it*



I'm in that boat, too... I wasn't too impressed with the Aofu. Wondering if I'll be equally underwhelmed.

Does anyone know what the size comparison to the SS 5x5 is yet?


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 2, 2014)

I cant believe its finally the end of may


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 2, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> I cant believe its finally the end of may



wot


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 3, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> wot


The end of may is when it was originally supposed to come out. "I can't believe it finally came out."


----------



## RobertFontaine (Sep 3, 2014)

cubezz for me... I should probably see if it's any good first but I usually have my order in transit before the youtubers start.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 3, 2014)

Chree said:


> Edit: Expected to ship Sept 12th... but you'd still probably get it quicker form here than from cubezz



I guess September 12th is the expected shipping date to the US, and that for Europe it will take longer ?

I have a comp on Sept 13th-14th and I was hoping to get my cube before, but if it's not possible anyway I think I'll wait to see the prices on other sites.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 3, 2014)

TheCubicle has a good pre-order deal going on, so I think I'll get it from there.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 4, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> I cant believe its finally the end of may


Good one 
:tu


----------



## DoctorPepper (Sep 4, 2014)

This is the worst time to have no money


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> This is the worst time to have no money



I agree with you.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 4, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> This is the worst time to have no money



I'm trying to convince my mum to pay for it.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I'm trying to convince my mum to pay for it.



find a job, pay for all your cubes


----------



## DarioRubik (Sep 4, 2014)

I just preordered mine on thecubicle.us, hopefully i'll get it before nationals (25 sept)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 4, 2014)

Ollie said:


> find a job, pay for all your cubes



Doesn't help if you're cheap, though.

Got a job, still only buy cubes once in a blue moon.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 4, 2014)

No longer working at my job, so can't buy cubes... And I am at my dorm.... Darn it.

'picks up phone'


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 4, 2014)

$23.55 through cubezz.com
They say they'll have them in a few days time.
Fingers crossed they get them on Mon, ship with DHL/UPS and I'll have mine by next weekend.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2014)

There in stock on Amazon 

White: http://www.amazon.com/Aochuang-Stru...=UTF8&qid=1409877327&sr=1-6&keywords=moyu+5x5 
Black: http://www.amazon.com/Aochuang-Stru...=UTF8&qid=1409877327&sr=1-7&keywords=moyu+5x5


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 5, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> $23.55 through cubezz.com
> They say they'll have them in a few days time.
> Fingers crossed they get them on Mon, ship with DHL/UPS and I'll have mine by next weekend.



How did you cantact them???


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 5, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 5, 2014)

The UPS shipping is coming in at $35 for 7 puzzles.

Sorry for the double post. I blame tapatalk.


----------



## Chree (Sep 5, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> The UPS shipping is coming in at $35 for 7 puzzles.



Yeesh... I think I'll pre-order from thecubicle after all.

I did 100 solves on my Aosu yesterday and dreamed of a 5x5 of the same quality. If I could do 3x3 stage as quickly on the Aochung, my times will definitely drop.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 5, 2014)

Chree said:


> Yeesh... I think I'll pre-order from thecubicle after all.
> 
> I did 100 solves on my Aosu yesterday and dreamed of a 5x5 of the same quality. If I could do 3x3 stage as quickly on the Aochung, my times will definitely drop.



Haha I would probably drop 10-15 seconds from the 3x3 stage alone on the AoChang. I can't imagine how much time I could drop in other areas. Because Aosu 3x3 stage=Dream


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 5, 2014)

I ordered mine yesterday from championscubestore. They have it for $29.99, but you can use discount code "CCS" for 20% off to make it $23.99

I can't wait to try this cube. I can only hope that the AoChuang will do for 5x5 what the AoSu did for 4x4. I have a ShengShou 5x5, but I suck at speedsolving it and I haven't put the time into modding it to try and make it better.

I love the AoSu. I have two of them; a black one and a stickerless one. I haven't lubed, or tensioned either of them. I just broke them in with a bunch of solves and they're amazing. I'm still not very fast at 4x4, but thanks to the AoSu I'm really enjoying it now and getting faster through practice.


----------



## Tempus (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anybody know if/when a stickerless version will be made? The design implies that stickerless is possible, but I haven't yet seen anything about a stickerless version actually being planned.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 6, 2014)

Tempus said:


> Does anybody know if/when a stickerless version will be made? The design implies that stickerless is possible, but I haven't yet seen anything about a stickerless version actually being planned.


 Moyu discontinued the stickerless version of the Aosu (to my knowledge), so I'm not sure whether they would to it for the AoChang as well. But looking at the Aofu, they have had several different versions of the puzzle, black, white, primary, stickerless, pink stickerless, transparent stickerless, etc. So I would probably say yes, they will make a stickerless version, but only time will tell us when.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 6, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Moyu discontinued the stickerless version of the Aosu



WHAT?!


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> WHAT?!



According to the Cubicle, they did


----------



## kliang9299 (Sep 6, 2014)

Heh they didn't actually discontinue the stickerless version. They just discontinued those shades and now have the bright colors.


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 6, 2014)

Anyone have any good evidence on what the best store will be to ship this to Australia reasonably quickly and for a low price, and also how long it'll take? Thanks


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok Moyu, hurry up and release the 6x6 now!


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Sep 6, 2014)

they can't discontinue the regular shades, can they?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ok Moyu, hurry up and release the 6x6 now!



I've been asking that for 2 months now. They won't release it for another month probably.


----------



## imvelox (Sep 6, 2014)

http://zcube.hk/MoYu-5x5x5-AoChuang


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 6, 2014)

1mm smaller than the shengshou on every side o.0

62mm*62mm*62mm


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 6, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> 1mm smaller than the shengshou on every side o.0
> 
> 62mm*62mm*62mm


I doubt it will make a difference, but I'm glad that it's a bit smaller, usually smaller cubes=3x3 stage that actually flows


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 6, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I doubt it will make a difference, but I'm glad that it's a bit smaller, usually smaller cubes=3x3 stage that actually flows



Probably not, but I was worried that it would be larger (like the v-cube) around 65mm+, which would have been annoying; I'm pretty happy about the size 

I just hope the outer edges aren't too small that they can't be gripped easily. 6x6 has this problem the most because it is at the awkward order where there doesn't need to be an extension on the width of the outer edges that you'd get on 7x7 and up, hence gripping 3x3 is somewhat tricky.

Looking at the pictures on z-cube, the puzzle looks very nice for speedsolving, a lot of pieces seem more rounded than the shengshou which should hopefully reduce catching (like the aofu did for 7x7 and the aosu did for 4x4).

Very excited.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll be getting my hands on this very soon to test.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 6, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> I'll be getting my hands on this very soon to test.


Grr I'm going to be the first to put a review on YouTube- let the battle begin


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 6, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I doubt it will make a difference, but I'm glad that it's a bit smaller, usually smaller cubes=3x3 stage that actually flows



I think it will be a noticable difference, even though it doesn't seem like it. I'm glad it's a bit smaller rather than larger. Can't wait, hopefully it does for 5x5 what the Aosu did for 4x4.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 7, 2014)

Hmm I'm wondering how we are going to pronounce the name of this cube. The Ow-chang or the Ow-Chwang? I actually didn't notice the u in there until today.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Hmm I'm wondering how we are going to pronounce the name of this cube. The Ow-chang or the Ow-Chwang? I actually didn't notice the u in there until today.



Ow-Chwang.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Sep 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ow-Chwang.



I have a feeling some people will call it the "Oh-Chang" lol that annoys me so much when people do that with the AoLong and AoSu.


----------



## maps600 (Sep 7, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> I have a feeling some people will call it the "Oh-Chang" lol that annoys me so much when people do that with the AoLong and AoSu.



I think that *Diane*sheng (Diansheng) is the worst. I guess the Moyu Dianma falls under that category too.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 7, 2014)

maps600 said:


> I think that *Dayan*sheng (Diansheng) is the worst. I guess the Moyu Dianma falls under that category too.



Fixed. 

It really doesn't annoy me that much to be honest, Chinese is kind of hard to say. (Good luck explaining the correct pronunciation of YuLong by text only.)


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2014)

62mm?! Doesn't that make it the same size as the aosu? That's tiny!


----------



## EMI (Sep 8, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 62mm?! Doesn't that make it the same size as the aosu? That's tiny!



Same size as a Shengshou 5x5 isn't it?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2014)

EMI said:


> Same size as a Shengshou 5x5 isn't it?



Nope. 2mm smaller.


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 8, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 62mm?! Doesn't that make it the same size as the aosu? That's tiny!


Depends on your hand size. My hands are around 160 mm long from the wrist. I find the 4x4 ok, but anything bigger is hard to hold.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2014)

I think the size difference shouldn't be that bad. We'll see.


----------



## Chree (Sep 8, 2014)

The SS 5x5 is already practically the same size as the Aosu. 62 vs 64 mm. I can't imagine a 62mm 5x5 will be a problem, especially if the quality is up to Moyu standards. But the 0.5mm difference between the Aolong v1 and v2 threw me off at first, so... who knows?

I'm glad we get to see the pieces on zcube. Looks pretty good so far.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2014)

> But the 0.5mm difference between the Aolong v1 and v2 threw me off at first


There was a size difference between the aolong v1 and v2?!



> I'm glad we get to see the pieces on cubezz. Looks pretty good so far.



You could see them on pretty much any other site that has the AoChuang on preorder...


----------



## Chree (Sep 8, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> There was a size difference between the aolong v1 and v2?!



A very, very small difference. Half a mm or less. I can't be the only person that's noticed this.



guysensei1 said:


> You could see them on pretty much any other site that has the AoChuang on preorder...



True, but none else had those sweet, sweet closeups.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chree said:


> True, but none else had those sweet, sweet closeups.


Where can i find these?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone own the 5x5 yet?


----------



## Chree (Sep 8, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Where can i find these?



Mattia posted the link last week. Scroll down and you'll see lots of shots of the mech.

http://zcube.hk/MoYu-5x5x5-AoChuang



Please Dont Ask said:


> I dont think so ...
> Maybe he was referring to the bevelled pieces
> and it was'nt announced or noticed by any other cubers



No I meant the overall dimensions. Maybe I'm just crazy, but when I put my v1 and v2 side by side, the v2 is ever so slightly barely noticably larger.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chree said:


> Mattia posted the link last week. Scroll down and you'll see lots of shots of the mech.
> 
> http://zcube.hk/MoYu-5x5x5-AoChuang



Ah. You said cubezz in your post.

Interesting how they added torpedoes under the big edges. Has anyone even experienced a big edge pop ever?

Also interesting that they added the holes in the pieces (I'm not talking about the 'florian mod') I've always wondered why shengshou cubes have those random hole things.


----------



## Chree (Sep 8, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ah. You said cubezz in your post.



Whoops! You're right. Corrected.



guysensei1 said:


> Interesting how they added torpedoes under the big edges. Has anyone even experienced a big edge pop ever?




Yeah, I was wondering the same thing, Shengshou truncated that whole thing down. Maybe it helps with overall stability?



guysensei1 said:


> Also interesting that they added the holes in the pieces. I've always wondered why shengshou cubes have those random hole things.



Two possible reasons I can think of: 1) less surface area contact means less friction so faster turning. Or 2) uses less plastic and cuts down on material costs.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 8, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ah. You said cubezz in your post.
> 
> Interesting how they added torpedoes under the big edges. Has anyone even experienced a big edge pop ever?
> 
> Also interesting that they added the holes in the pieces (I'm not talking about the 'florian mod') I've always wondered why shengshou cubes have those random hole things.


I'm guessing that those holes in shenshous are for reducing the contact (thats obvious) and friction (because of the minimal contact)


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chree said:


> Yeah, I was wondering the same thing, Shengshou truncated that whole thing down. Maybe it helps with overall stability?



I'm not in the position to say anything, but I think that they should have done the same thing they did with the aosu big edges, to fill up all the space in inside the mechanism.



> uses less plastic and cuts down on cost of materials.


Those holes would make it more costly to produce since the molds have to be more complex. (I think?)


----------



## Chree (Sep 8, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Those holes would make it more costly to produce since the molds have to be more complex. (I think?)



Perhaps, but you only have to make the molds once (or several times, as was perhaps the case of this cube). After that, I think it'd be worth it to use less plastic.

But I agree, the more likely benefit is reduced friction. Although it probably also helps make the cube light weight... having hollow, holey pieces instead of solid blocks of plastic.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> Two possible reasons I can think of: 1) less surface area contact means less friction so faster turning.


I thought of the same reason as well
But then I realised why cant the pieces be completely hallow instead???


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I thought of the same reason as well
> But then I realised why cant the pieces be completely hallow instead???


1) pieces will be too fragile
2) pieces will be too complex to mold.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> 1) less surface area contact means less friction so faster turning.



False.


----------



## IulianS (Sep 9, 2014)

Uhm other Zcube and thecubicle who sell 5x5 MoYu ?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 9, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 1) pieces will be too fragile
> 2) pieces will be too complex to mold.



I dont thing that these factors will affect the turning of the cube,right???
and it will create an airy-ness feeling...Thats all


----------



## Chree (Sep 9, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> False.



Go on...


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> Go on...



I googled this
Although a larger area of contact between two surfaces would create a larger source of frictional forces, it also reduces the pressure between the two surfaces for a given force holding them together. Since pressure equals force divided by the area of contact, it works out that the increase in friction generating area is exactly offset by the reduction in pressure; the resulting frictional forces, then, are dependent only on the frictional coefficient of the materials and the FORCE holding them together. 

If you were to increase the force as you increased the area to keep PRESSURE the same, then increasing the area WOULD increase the frictional force between the two surfaces.


----------



## Chree (Sep 9, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I googled this.



Mind is blown. Thanks for looking into it. Far more useful than the blind speculation I tend to lean on.


----------



## Applecow (Sep 9, 2014)

btw:


> AoShi 6x6x6 !
> The estimated release time of AoShi 6x6 is 10th, Oct, 2014.
> Now we're making some small adjustments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chree (Sep 9, 2014)

Applecow said:


> btw:



*squee*

Sucks that we have to wait a million years for a cubic Aofu, but only 1 month until AoShi!

Also, that's a ringing endorsement for the AoChuang's performance... "ultimate weapons". Here's hoping.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 9, 2014)

cubic aofu :O

might sell some of my 7x7's at the next comp if this is true to free up some funds


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> Preorder is up on thecubicle for $33... of course, higher price is expected in US shops, but this might give a few cubicle loyalists pause. Not me, tho... I want those free stickers!
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-order-p-3420.html?osCsid=7606d087799f8006aa006b79129626b9
> 
> Edit: Expected to ship Sept 12th... but you'd still probably get it quicker form here than from cubezz


boo, but obviously not their fault...
"Update: Estimated ship date postponed to Sept 15-17 due to manufacturer delays."


----------



## Chree (Sep 9, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> boo, but obviously not their fault...
> "Update: Estimated ship date postponed to Sept 15-17 due to manufacturer delays."



By this point, seeing the AoChuang delayed one more time literally just made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Applecow said:


> AoShi 6x6x6 !
> The estimated release time of AoShi 6x6 is 10th, Oct, 2014.
> Now we're making some small adjustments.
> 
> ...


Where was this posted?!
How did you find it?!


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Where was this posted?!
> How did you find it?!


Moyu Facebook page


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 10, 2014)

Moyu said:


> AoShi 6x6x6 !
> The estimated release time of AoShi 6x6 is 10th, Oct, 201*5*



Fixed...

Seriously though, I really hope Moyu doesn't take forever to release this cube as well.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 11, 2014)

There's a lot of stuff on the desk. I'd rather he not be able to turn the puzzle. /s


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 11, 2014)

from video said:


> thecube is so much faster now just got a 1:30.12 avg of 5 on it!


Most promising thing i've heard all day


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 11, 2014)

Great vid Billy! Looking forward to the review!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 11, 2014)

from Moyu FB page:

"Cubic MoYu AoFu 7×7×7 ! 
Before we release the cubic AoFu, we will release MoYu 6×6, MoYu 13×13, MoYu pyraminx, another 4×4 and 5×5 MoYu cube, and dozens of irregular MoYu puzzles. Sorry for the delay, if you are in a hurry to want the cubic AoFu. "

ANOTHER 4x4 and 5x5? :O

why must you do this Moyu? force me to wait it out or roll the dice and pray it works

on the other hand I could just pay for it all...

*Rips out wallet*


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 11, 2014)

Apparently it's just another 444 not 555. Pretend there is an oxford comma.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## cashis (Sep 12, 2014)

inb4 sub 50 avg faz


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2014)

Thumbnail on point.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 12, 2014)

They are not srsly gonna make another 4x4 and 5x5 are they?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> They are not srsly gonna make another 4x4 and 5x5 are they?



Why not? I would certainly like a 4x4 that doesn't feel like the aosu and is just as good. (Not that I care much about 4x4...)


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be uploading a 1:40~ AoChuang solve tonight if I manage to get a decent one on cam.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Also upload a Rob or Sameer solve tomorrow?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2014)

Rob Yau Single.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...bert-Yau-1-03-69-Single&p=1016524#post1016524


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 1, 2014)

Got mine yesterday.

I really like it so far even though it's a bit slow out of the box. Did a few solves and already I'm finally motivated to get into 5x5. I'm horrible at turning it but now that I have the motivation to practise I think I'll get better. It's not the cube, that's for sure.

Only weird thing is: I took it apart to properly lube it and noticed that there was only 1 washer in one of the center pieces which is quite weird. Did anyone else have that "problem"? I'm gonna put in washers from a dayan set so it's not a big deal, but still it's strange.


----------



## Chree (Oct 1, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Only weird thing is: I took it apart to properly lube it and noticed that there was only 1 washer in one of the center pieces which is quite weird. Did anyone else have that "problem"? I'm gonna put in washers from a dayan set so it's not a big deal, but still it's strange.



I haven't taken mine apart at all. But I have seen other people report missing a washer or two. I believe there's someone on this forum that was missing 3 washers. Having 5 missing must be... annoying.

And yeah, it's not really a problem... put some lube in there and it can't cause much damage. I feel lucky I already have like 4 extra sets of dayan hardware. Might have to inspect my AoChuang later today.


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah it's quite weird having 5 missing, and it makes me wonder how that could happen.. But it's ok, i threw the one away and I'm gonna put in some dayan washers, luckily I have a few full hardware sets as well


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 2, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h9TLaTSSRY


I hadn't heard what you said about them making a new version to fix lockups--can you link me to where you read that?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 2, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I hadn't heard what you said about them making a new version to fix lockups--can you link me to where you read that?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ary-Color-MoYu-AoChuang-5x5-is-available-now-!


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok I put washers into all the center pieces and now it turns evenly. The thing is that it's still quite slow. It's the thing where when you turn a layer slowly and lightly, it get's stuck a lot. I hope it's understandable what I mean.
I'm not sure about the lubing; I put weight 1+2 inside the cube(on the pieces, not hardware, I used weight 4 for that) so I'm not sure if I should put in more lube to make it glide better(ahem). Or did I even overlube it? It doesn't feel like overlubed because of the catching or rather braking when turning slowly. I'm not gonna loosen it anymore because it would be too loose, tensions are almost ideal at the moment. Is this just a matter of time and breaking in?


----------



## piyushp761 (Oct 5, 2014)

Here is my unboxing! Great cube!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Apr 13, 2015)

How many pieces are there in an aochuang?


----------



## gokkar (Apr 13, 2015)

At the risk of making myself look like a total idiot...I think it's 98, not counting the caps, screws, springs, and washers.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2015)

gokkar said:


> At the risk of making myself look like a total idiot...I think it's 98, not counting the caps, screws, springs, and washers.



92 pieces around 1 core (not counting caps, screws, springs etc) = 93


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 14, 2015)

for a minute, i thought moyu released AMOTHER 5x5.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 14, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> for a minute, i thought moyu released AMOTHER 5x5.



The only moyu 5x5s that are out at the moment are the Aochuang and the HuaChang.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 17, 2015)

yeah i know but cause they posted in this thread, i thought they released a 3rd 5x5


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 17, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> yeah i know but cause they posted in this thread, i thought they released a 3rd 5x5



Oh ok I get it now.


----------

